# 1000 Posts For Johnp2000



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*JOHN 1000 posts * 









Keep em coming! 
Tami


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

3 Outbacks and only 1000 posts







Congrats and post more often










John


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

Congrats!!!







I dont know how to give you any animated pictures







. LOL


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Johnp2000
















on 1000 Posts!

Outstanding!
Keep 'em coming,
Dawn


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Way to go. congratulations. Some day I will be there too









I too would put some graphics here but Tami, and Dawn have it covered and I'm not that creative!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> 3 Outbacks and only 1000 posts


He's too busy spending money to type!









Congrats, John, for reaching this first milestone. Keep 'em coming.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Good job, John!!!!

Keep up the good work!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congrats, John! 3 Outbacks, 1000 Posts.....hmmmm.....looks like we're just gonna have to make you the next WagonMaster!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

A new outback, 1000 posts, whats next...? I know- an upgrade to a new TV- A FORD! ahhhh, saving the best for last!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on the 1000 milestone, John! (As I creep ever-closer myself!)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats!! Not far behind you! Posts that is...3 Outbacks! Wow I got some catching up to do!

Eric


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> A new outback, 1000 posts, whats next...? I know- an upgrade to a new TV- A FORD! ahhhh, saving the best for last!!!


No Kevin, John swore me to secrecy...I won't tell you what he was asking about Excursions....









Tim


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> A new outback, 1000 posts, whats next...? I know- an upgrade to a new TV- A FORD! ahhhh, saving the best for last!!!


No Kevin, John swore me to secrecy...I won't tell you what he was asking about Excursions....









Tim








[/quote]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to Go!!!

Another 1k Club Member. Keep them coming.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Johnp2000 on hitting the 1000 mark
Keep up the great post John









Don


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congrats John and don't be switching to a Ford, they lost something to the tune of 12 billion dollars last year, who knows how much longer they will be around









Mike


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That's 500 for each current Outback...Congrats on 1K


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations. It's obvious you spend more time IN your Outback than most people here.







Or is it just that you have to keep shuttling between the two and it's too difficult to type on the handheld.


----------

